# Vehicle Graphics



## prowork (Oct 5, 2012)

Its time to move up from the vistaprint side door magnets. Looking to get logos for the side door and phone number, for the sides of the tailgate list, and a list of services for each side. Nothing fancy.

How much everyone is paying for vehicle graphics? Are you ordering decals online and applying them yourself or taking to an auto graphic shop?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I paid 89 bucks total for both doors on my old truck. I already had the graphics though.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

if your looking on line to buy stickers then your barely a step up from Vista print magnets

just hire a vehicle sign guy....I think I paid $650 for my 1st van....and I think they lost $$ at that price..others wanted $1000+

how you present yourself is important.....a properly labeled vehicle, a uniform, proper business cards and invoices...it all is there to make customers think your really a pro and not some side jobber with a magnet on the side of his truck

now I do full wraps...$2,500 range....its the best way to look as professional as possible....I want people to see me from a mile away

if there's a sign o rama around you that's who I have used


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't recommend the instant sign shops any more than you guys would recommend an instant kitchen remodel. The high turnover minimum wage workers behind the counter don't know squat about signs. For all they care, they'd sell you dark red vinyl to put on a black truck. Find a local sign shop staffed by competent people and have them apply the graphics. If the surface isn't properly prepared, the adhesive will fail prematurely. If you don't know how to eyeball correctly, your graphics could look crooked or improperly balanced even if it is measured perfectly. Vehicle lines can throw you if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Wrap it up ! You'll get noticed everywhere .


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a little rot starting under my rear passenger door otherwise I may get the sides of the truck lettered, even though it is a 2000. I think instead I am going to just ditch the rear slider for a solid window and have that lettered. Still up in the air when I get a trailer, I like the looks of wraps but I don't like the idea of advertising that the trailer is full of tools.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

FlyFishRI said:


> I have a little rot starting under my rear passenger door otherwise I may get the sides of the truck lettered, even though it is a 2000. I think instead I am going to just ditch the rear slider for a solid window and have that lettered. Still up in the air when I get a trailer, I like the looks of wraps but I don't like the idea of advertising that the trailer is full of tools.


I prefer lettering to wraps for most construction businesses. That isn't based on any research, it's just a gut feeling. A sign guy down here in Peace Dale does really nice work if you are looking for someone, the company is Sign Guild. His design work is very good as well.

If you're nervous about leaving your trailer then get a hitch lock and a locking chock and you will at least prevent them from driving off with the whole thing.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Ethan, I will definitely go to them when I am ready. Lettering is what I would do, lettering and a logo, not sure why I said wrap. Wraps are cool but I like the look of lettering better I think for pick up trucks and trailers at least.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine cost $1300 for truck and trailer installed.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I got quoted 900 for the truck and small trailer, I would guess a little more to do my new bigger trailer. They charge by the inch here


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm about ready to remove all my lettering and become Chuck in the Truck, if Cali makes one more Anti-contractor law!


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Personally, I think wraps are T A C K Y as hell. There is nothing nicer than a hand lettered look truck/van with a darn good logo to go with it. When I say darn good, I mean nice design, nice color choice, and a smart font that shows up fairly far away without being obnoxious or just plain ugly. It's all about hiring a decent designer. Look at his/ her website to make sure you like their design sense first before hiring. 

By the way nothing is hand painted any more. Unfortunately vinyl has replaced it but you can still get "that look" with vinyl.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I paid 250 bucks for this installed









Plus the back is lettered up, nothing all that fancy but it will do


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I paid 250 bucks for this installed Plus the back is lettered up, nothing all that fancy but it will do


Looks clean and professional.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I just re-lettered these not too long ago. They only charged me $1,500. I thought it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Reg said:


> Personally, I think wraps are T A C K Y as hell. There is nothing nicer than a hand lettered look truck/van with a darn good logo to go with it. When I say darn good, I mean nice design, nice color choice, and a smart font that shows up fairly far away without being obnoxious or just plain ugly. It's all about hiring a decent designer. Look at his/ her website to make sure you like their design sense first before hiring.
> 
> By the way nothing is hand painted any more. Unfortunately vinyl has replaced it but you can still get "that look" with vinyl.



Typically I would agree but in remodeling magazine or qualified remodeler (can't remember which or both) there's a sprinter ad with a blue sprinter wrapped that looks friggin sweet. I wanna say it says Sullivan brothers on it. Background is a faint blueprint on the whole van. I like it. But I would agree most are waaaaay to busy and half the time you have to study it to figure out who and what they do.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

This is one of my vans when I bought it. Paid 165 for stickers. My employee and I put them on in about 20 min. I just relettered the van I drive to match this one. I installed them in a little over 30min taking my time. It's not hard at all. Only thing is if you mess up you pay for new stickers. You let the sign company do it no worries.


----------



## key-ok (Oct 25, 2010)

I paid $40.00 a door. Its simple and seems to work for us








.


----------



## key-ok (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## key-ok (Oct 25, 2010)

*Logo*

What do you think? I'm still new to the game but it seems to be working


----------

